# Home...



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, finally....i'm "Home"....in New Iberia, La. It's good to visit with my family and friends. Tomorrow, Were havin a family get together here at my dads. I LOVE my family and this means the world to me.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nothing like being home. Enjoy yourself Crawfishie.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Have lots of fun with your family.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Be sure and eat some real boudan for me while you are there. :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

i have to tell you guys, it was a pleasure to see my family again....but the exitement of sleeping in my bed is GREAT. i had my fill of "cajun food" while i was down there, even mustered enough room in the trunk for an ice chest full of good ole south la food.


----------

